# Cannondale Supersix 105D Carbon Road Bike - Fair Price?



## samaro (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi All! 

I am very new to road bikes. This summer will be my first triathlon.... I hope to partake in some recreational road races in the future as well. And join a bike group in my area. With all that being said I think a road bike at this point is more suitable (I will add aero bars)... Thoughts?

I found a used Cannondale Supersix with Shimano 105 listed for $1400 in a 54 (my size). Just wondering if this is a fair asking price?

SPecs: 
105 Shifters/Rear & Front Derailleur
FSA Gossamer Crank
Shimano RS-10 wheelset
Specialized Toupe+ Saddle 
Tektro brakes

I am also looking at a cervelo eyre listed for $850 - this is a tri specific bike. But the seller doesn't know much about the bike other than it has shimano ultegra gear parts. 

Any perpectives would help!


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

If, and this is a big IF, the bike is absolutely perfect, and fits you, then it could be worth $1200 plus or minus.

Look closely at the tire wear, brake pad wear, rim wear indicator, measure chain if possible, cables, cassette, etc.

If you have to replace the tires, chain, cassette, brake pads, saddle, bar wrap, cables, etc., then you might as well buy new ...... because $1400 + cost of the aforementioned replacement parts is going to put you in the price range of a brand new bike, or higher.

Since you are new to road bikes, I strongly suggest meeting the seller at a bike shop, and have the bike inspected.

Or better yet, watch for a sale locally, and get fitted on a new bike, and enjoy the process of buying something new. I honestly think the enjoyment and piece of mind that you get buying new is worth a little extra money. Sometimes, it can be cheaper in the long run too ...


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

As for the Cevello,
unless you are into triathons, I would not reccomend a one of those first. The body postioning takes some getting used to. Also, they can be hard to handle going down hills if you are not used to them.

What is the yr of the SuperSix?
Just so you know, those Tekko brakes and rs-10 wheel kind of suck. You could get by with the wheels, but I'd replace the pads and holders first thing. For $1400, it would need to be in great condition or the EVO model. (I'm not sure if the EVO model even came with a 105 group)


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Also,
A NEW Cannondale CAAD10 with 105 group and rs10 wheels is new at $1500 or so
Cannondale CAAD10 5 Compact Bike - 2013 at REI.com

The CAAD10 frame is a great Al frame with the same geo as the SuperSix. If you are in the "carbon has to ride better" camp, a set of 25 mm tires will do more for ride quality than frame material.


----------



## Noob-Man (Jul 14, 2010)

Not sure if this is too late to the party, but I just bought a CD S6 with full Dura-Ace and Neuvation wheelset for $1325 shipped. It's a 2008 model.


----------

